# Bonzi is Introduced to Sacramento !



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Bonzi Meets Sacramento 










“This situation is like heaven-sent. When it happened, it was almost like the best day of my life, almost like a draft day because I get to redeem myself and really show myself that I can do this on a consistent level. I don’t want to get off track anymore.”
-Bonzi Wells (August 4, 2005) 

The Sacramento media got their first chance to meet the newest King, Bonzi Wells, on Thursday at the Kings Practice Facility. In tow with his family, Wells spoke of making a fresh start with Sacramento and how excited he is to be joining the team. 

For the Audo Links goto Kings.com ,they are on the front page 










































































---------------

Wow, he does Smile


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Bonzi is really growing on me, he looks to have split his bad boy ways and looks to be a great fit with the kings. I hope hes happy here and contributes to the team.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Kings, Bonzi!!!

He has a lovely family.


----------

